# ASA code help



## shruthi (Nov 14, 2014)

As per ASA crosswalk, for CPT 62311 (epidural steroid injection) - Anaesthesia care not typically required.
So how are we going to bill ESI for an Anesthesiologist.

Kindly share your thoughts.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 14, 2014)

I always used 01991 for the nerve blocks, injections, and epidurals. If the patient was in the prone position when the epidural was placed, then I use 01992. I have never had one not pay and not had one come back for information.

Hope this helps


----------



## melzinser (Nov 17, 2014)

*I don't understand code selection*

I thought the question was what code to use when the anesthesiologist performs the injection.  The code you suggest, CPT 01991, states:   
anesthesia for diagnostic or therapeutic nerve blocks and injections (*when block or injection is performed by a different physician or other qualified health care professional*); other than the prone position.


----------



## shruthi (Nov 17, 2014)

Amy Pritchett said:


> I always used 01991 for the nerve blocks, injections, and epidurals. If the patient was in the prone position when the epidural was placed, then I use 01992. I have never had one not pay and not had one come back for information.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks Amy.

And if the procedure is done with guidance, ASA would be 01936 instead of 01991 and 01992.

My one more clari is - ASA code for Trigger point injection depends on anatomic site or will it be 01991/01992. Please clarify.

Regards,
Shruthi


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Nov 18, 2014)

It will still be the 01991/01992.

Thanks!


----------



## shruthi (Nov 18, 2014)

Am now confused. If TPI is given to hip, can we code it with 01200 or still go with 01991/01992.

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------

